# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  disable an orientation change in Win 8

## Brad Jones

In a windows 8 app, how can you disable the change in orientation on an app? I know this is not what you generally want, but how do you do it. If I have an app in landscape, how do I keep it in landscape even if the user turns the tablet to portrait?

----------


## Marc G

In your app manifest you can select which orientations your app supports.
I would try to only select your supported landscape orientation, and maybe that automatically prevents the other orientations. Never tried it though.

----------

